# Moving companies from Portugal to SA



## casqueira (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, I've looked thru the posts but haven't found anyone that moved from Portugal to SA and used a Portugal based moving company. Is there anyone who can recommend one? I've contacted a few that I found online but it's been 2 weeks without any feedback (soooo typical here in Portugal!!!!)
We're moving next month and I really need to organise packing and shipping. A friend that moved to SA a few years ago pointed me in the direction of Global International Relocation but their estimate was quite exagerated. Has anyone got some recent and relatively cheap experience they could tell me about??


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Try Seven Seas Worldwide. They are the most affordable I've found.

It also depends on what you want to move? You might be better off selling a few big things and buying new in South Africa.


----------



## casqueira (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanx  I'll research them and see what services they offer in Portugal.


----------

